#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  CCQ baixo da Intelbrás, erro gráfico???

## VNInfo

Boa tarde, Minha rede era 100% Ubiquiti, porém instalei para teste 6 Wom 5000 e 3 Wom 5000 mimo da Intelbrás para testar, e instalei em diferentes sinais e situações para avaliar o comportamento das mesmas, tenho uma Wom 5000 com sinal de -74 para teste, sinal ruim sim (com a nano loco m5 deu sinal melhor) mas para testes de comportamento, o restante está dentro do meu padrão de qualidade. Bom o que percebi é que como temos acompanhado o CCQ não se mantém estável, caindo até em determinados momentos (sempre em uso) para a casa de 20%, mesmo assim não há qualquer lentidão, alteração de velocidade, queda ou problema na rede. 

Não sei que consegui me expressar bem. Agora a pergunta:
Isto então não poderia ser simplesmente um erro de algoritmo (lógica) ou bug gráfico (relatório) que ainda não conseguiram resolver? 

Para ser sincero não tenho motivos para reclamar e nunca ouvi qualquer reclamação de clientes, no sentido de lentidão ou queda.

----------


## meyknho

> Boa tarde, Minha rede era 100% Ubiquiti, porém instalei para teste 6 Wom 5000 e 3 Wom 5000 mimo da Intelbrás para testar, e instalei em diferentes sinais e situações para avaliar o comportamento das mesmas, tenho uma Wom 5000 com sinal de -74 para teste, sinal ruim sim (com a nano loco m5 deu sinal melhor) mas para testes de comportamento, o restante está dentro do meu padrão de qualidade. Bom o que percebi é que como temos acompanhado o CCQ não se mantém estável, caindo até em determinados momentos (sempre em uso) para a casa de 20%, mesmo assim não há qualquer lentidão, alteração de velocidade, queda ou problema na rede. 
> 
> Não sei que consegui me expressar bem. Agora a pergunta:
> Isto então não poderia ser simplesmente um erro de algoritmo (lógica) ou bug gráfico (relatório) que ainda não conseguiram resolver? 
> 
> Para ser sincero não tenho motivos para reclamar e nunca ouvi qualquer reclamação de clientes, no sentido de lentidão ou queda.


 @*VNInfo* Uso Intelbras desde de Novembro de 2014 e até o presente momento não tenho por que reclamar, o CCQ desde a versão 3.3a ele varia bastante, porém a comunicação com o cliente não muda nada!

O CCQ na ultima versão Firmware 5.0 BETA4, o CCQ mudou bastante passou a ficar sempre acima de 80%, porém a navegação mais uma vez como dito anteriormente não é afetada por esse CCQ variável.

OBS: Esse ultima versão do Firmware foi removida do site da Intelbras para correções.

Att, Aleff M.

----------


## telworld

Firmware muda muito a qualidade da comunicação com a central.
mas se precisar da versão 4.1 tenho aqui, é bem melhor.
Se precisar deixar o email aqui

----------


## meyknho

> Firmware muda muito a qualidade da comunicação com a central.
> mas se precisar da versão 4.1 tenho aqui, é bem melhor.
> Se precisar deixar o email aqui


 @*telworld* a versão que você tem venho depois da 5.0beta4? E se possivel enviar para [email protected]

----------


## VNInfo

> Firmware muda muito a qualidade da comunicação com a central.
> mas se precisar da versão 4.1 tenho aqui, é bem melhor.
> Se precisar deixar o email aqui


Envie para mim por favor, [email protected]

----------


## VNInfo

> @*VNInfo* Uso Intelbras desde de Novembro de 2014 e até o presente momento não tenho por que reclamar, o CCQ desde a versão 3.3a ele varia bastante, porém a comunicação com o cliente não muda nada!
> 
> O CCQ na ultima versão Firmware 5.0 BETA4, o CCQ mudou bastante passou a ficar sempre acima de 80%, porém a navegação mais uma vez como dito anteriormente não é afetada por esse CCQ variável.
> 
> OBS: Esse ultima versão do Firmware foi removida do site da Intelbras para correções.
> 
> Att, Aleff M.


Por isso que desconfio que é mais um erro de relatório gráfico do que problema de hardware por assim dizer, não tenho variação de data rate ou algo do tipo.

----------


## gfqsw

Pessoal, tem um tópico sobre o assunto CCQ do WOM5000 com 60 páginas e nem a Intelbras sabe dizer o motivo.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329

----------


## etnet

> Pessoal, tem um tópico sobre o assunto CCQ do WOM5000 com 60 páginas e nem a Intelbras sabe dizer o motivo.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329


Cara tem um pessoal que desce a lenha nesses bichinhos.. Mas uma coisa lhe digo: minha rede tem mais de 500 aparelhos desses SiSo ativos e nunca vi esse ccq influenciar em nada neles. Acredito ser o algorítimo de medição bugado. E se você quiser dar uma melhorada nesse sinal, troque seus painéis por xwave da computech com qualquer rádio. Já utilizei de rocket, rb912 e apc5m.. Todos com excelente resultado. O problema eh que a maioria daqui já tira as conclusões na primeira impressão. Então considere somente os comentários de caras sérios que mandam respostas no estilo dai do @*rubem*, que parecem uma aula.

----------


## VNInfo

> Pessoal, tem um tópico sobre o assunto CCQ do WOM5000 com 60 páginas e nem a Intelbras sabe dizer o motivo.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329


Sei deste tópico, mas o que colocam lá é somente problema, não avaliam a possibilidade de ser um erro de algorítmico o que penso que seja

----------


## meyknho

> Sei deste tópico, mas o que colocam lá é somente problema, não avaliam a possibilidade de ser um erro de algorítmico o que penso que seja


 @*VNInfo* @*etnet* @*gfqsw*
Uso o equipamento a mais de 09 meses e esse CCQ que tantos falam nunca afetou a navegação de meus clientes.

O Suporte da Intelbras já lançou até vídeos mostrando desempenho do WOM 5000 em vários cenários, comprovando que cada empresa tem seu método para fazer o Calculo do CCQ.

Caso precisem conferir link: http://www.youtube.com/user/IntelbrasBR

Os equipamentos da Intelbras são ótimos, o que é necessário para ficar ainda melhor é a equipe de desenvolvimento de Firmware conseguir fixar a comunicação do WOM 5000 com o Protocolo IPOLL da Linha WISP+ e tudo indica que isso não vai demorar.

OBS: Trabalhamos com planos de 2MB e 4MB em um raio de 3KM e há 09 meses não temos nenhum problema com navegação lenta ou coisa parecida, em resumo 0% de reclamação.

Att, Aleff M.

----------


## 1929

Esta questão do CCQ não ocorre só com os rádios citados. No mikrotik também vejo a mesma coisa, clientes com CCQ ótimo que as vezes reclamam. E clientes com CCQ bem mais baixo que não reclamam nunca.
No mikrotik tem outros recursos para gerenciar a qualidade que a meu ver são mais confiáveis. Uso configurar no registration para aparecer as colunas de tx/rx frame bytes e tx/rx hw frame bytes
Esta medição me parece mais confiável, pois segundo o manual do mikrotik a diferença entre as duas colunas deve ser pequena. Se o tx/rx hw framebytes chegar ao dobro do tx/rx frame bytes estão é porque está havendo uma perda além do ideal.
Infelizmente Ubiquiti, Intelbrás e tantos outros não trazem este tipo de medição.

----------


## acmneto

Enviei aos amigos da pagina 1
a firmware 5.0 beta 4
Relatem aqui suas experiencias

----------


## acmneto

> @*VNInfo* Uso Intelbras desde de Novembro de 2014 e até o presente momento não tenho por que reclamar, o CCQ desde a versão 3.3a ele varia bastante, porém a comunicação com o cliente não muda nada!
> 
> O CCQ na ultima versão Firmware 5.0 BETA4, o CCQ mudou bastante passou a ficar sempre acima de 80%, porém a navegação mais uma vez como dito anteriormente não é afetada por esse CCQ variável.
> 
> OBS: Esse ultima versão do Firmware foi removida do site da Intelbras para correções.
> 
> Att, Aleff M.



Amigo no meu caso tinha um cliente na 4.0 recmando de lentidao
fui la e realmente tva mto lento
atualizei pra 5.0 beta 4
e pronto
prolema resolvido
enviei pra vc esta firm para testar em sua rede
relate sua experiencia aqui pra nois

----------


## VNInfo

> Amigo no meu caso tinha um cliente na 4.0 recmando de lentidao
> fui la e realmente tva mto lento
> atualizei pra 5.0 beta 4
> e pronto
> prolema resolvido
> enviei pra vc esta firm para testar em sua rede
> relate sua experiencia aqui pra nois


Para ser bem sincero não tenho do que reclamar da Intelbrás. Pelo que ando vendo é mesmo erro de lógica ou relatório e não de hardware.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@telworld essa versão já suporte o ipoll(Wom 5000 mimo)? se puder me enviar: [email protected]

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados , Bom dia!
O CCQ (Client Connection Quality) é uma medida de qualidade de transmissão de um equipamento de rede sem fio e vem sendo amplamente utilizado por provedores de acesso à Internet, visando a garantia e monitoramento da qualidade da rede, e como nosso amigo meyknho informou, cada fabricante é livre para implementar seu próprio algoritmo de cálculo, assim como a forma de interpretação deste valor. O que se observa como tendência de mercado é a utilização da porcentagem para expressar o CCQ, variando de 0 a 100%.
Devido a esta diferença de implementação, os produtos da família WOM 5000 tem gerado dúvidas em relação a sua qualidade, pelo fato de apresentar um valor de CCQ inferior a outros equipamentos e com uma variação considerada fora do “normal”. Por isso desenvolvemos o relatório técnico e vídeos que mostra a forma de funcionamento do CCQ da família WOM5000.

Relatório Técnico CCQ




Telefone: (48) 2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Fórum: http://forum.intelbras.com.br/
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Atenciosamente

Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Mas vocês deveriam seguir a mesma logica do mercado, ou seja ccq 100% quer dizer melhor qualidade. Desse forma vocês querem que a gente mude uma coisa que ja se faz igual a muitos anos.



> Prezados , Bom dia!
> O CCQ (Client Connection Quality) é uma medida de qualidade de transmissão de um equipamento de rede sem fio e vem sendo amplamente utilizado por provedores de acesso à Internet, visando a garantia e monitoramento da qualidade da rede, e como nosso amigo meyknho informou, cada fabricante é livre para implementar seu próprio algoritmo de cálculo, assim como a forma de interpretação deste valor. O que se observa como tendência de mercado é a utilização da porcentagem para expressar o CCQ, variando de 0 a 100%.
> Devido a esta diferença de implementação, os produtos da família WOM 5000 tem gerado dúvidas em relação a sua qualidade, pelo fato de apresentar um valor de CCQ inferior a outros equipamentos e com uma variação considerada fora do “normal”. Por isso desenvolvemos o relatório técnico e vídeos que mostra a forma de funcionamento do CCQ da família WOM5000.
> 
> Relatório Técnico CCQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## 1929

Comecei a ler o artigo em pdf postado.
E é exatamente assim em 100% de pacotes recebidos e enviados que eu sabia que era o cálculo em qualquer firmware

----------


## VNInfo

> Prezados , Bom dia!
> O CCQ (Client Connection Quality) é uma medida de qualidade de transmissão de um equipamento de rede sem fio e vem sendo amplamente utilizado por provedores de acesso à Internet, visando a garantia e monitoramento da qualidade da rede, e como nosso amigo meyknho informou, cada fabricante é livre para implementar seu próprio algoritmo de cálculo, assim como a forma de interpretação deste valor. O que se observa como tendência de mercado é a utilização da porcentagem para expressar o CCQ, variando de 0 a 100%.
> Devido a esta diferença de implementação, os produtos da família WOM 5000 tem gerado dúvidas em relação a sua qualidade, pelo fato de apresentar um valor de CCQ inferior a outros equipamentos e com uma variação considerada fora do “normal”. Por isso desenvolvemos o relatório técnico e vídeos que mostra a forma de funcionamento do CCQ da família WOM5000.
> 
> Relatório Técnico CCQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda não consegui ler todo o pdf, mas ao que indica se estiver mostrando CCQ de 20% quer dizer que perdi 80 pacotes em 100?

----------


## GuileW

> Ainda não consegui ler todo o pdf, mas ao que indica se estiver mostrando CCQ de 20% quer dizer que perdi 80 pacotes em 100?


Amigo,
não é bem assim. Quer dizer que de 100 quadros enviados, 80% tiveram que ser retransmitidos (pela camada MAC 802.11). Nesse caso você pode não ter perdido nenhum pacote ou perdido muito pouco. A matemática está bem explicada nos testes dos cenários que iniciam na página 22.

Da forma como eu vejo, podemos encarar a qualidade de transmissão CCQ de uma rede sem fio de duas formas: 
1- Relação direta entre os quadros (camada 2) transmitidos e retransmitidos, sem considerar perda/retransmissão de pacotes (camada 3);
2- Relação ponderada entre transmissão/retransmissão de camada 2 e 3.

Questões para reflexão: 
Estou enviando pacotes (Ping por exemplo) via rede sem fio. Noto que não existe perda de pacotes, mas existe variação no tempo de resposta devido a elevada quantidade de retransmissões ocorrendo na camada 2 (ruído, sinal, interferências...)
Olhando para o fato de que não está tendo perda da informação (perda de pacote no Ping) poderia dizer que minha qualidade está entre 95-98%?

E agora analisando o fato das retransmissões. No mesmo cenário citado acima, percebo que para cada pacote que envio, o rádio acaba enviando dois ou três quadros, ou seja, está ocorrendo uma ou duas retransmissões para cada quadro. Olhando por este ponto de vista, ainda poderia considerar que a qualidade estaria entre 95-98%? Ou seria mais correto afirmar que a qualidade estaria entre 40-50%?

----------


## 1929

> Amigo,
> não é bem assim. Quer dizer que de 100 quadros enviados, 80% tiveram que ser retransmitidos (pela camada MAC 802.11). Nesse caso você pode não ter perdido nenhum pacote ou perdido muito pouco. A matemática está bem explicada nos testes dos cenários que iniciam na página 22.


Não me leve como contrariando seu posicionamento. Só quero entender, se eu estiver pensando errado.

Eu encaro a matemática como ela deve ser, uma ciência exata. 
Se enviou 100 e teve que retransmitir 80, então a eficiência fica em 20%. 
Se aplicar a formula publicada vai sim dar 20%.

E esta fórmula pelo que sempre soube é a mesma aplicada em todos os firmwares, pela própria definicão de CCQ.

Como já disse antes, eu não confio muito em CCQ. No caso de mikrotik como rádio, prefiro configurar para aparecer na aba registration tx/rx frame bytes e tx/rx hw frame bytes.
Porque isso? Eu vejo seguidamente que usuário com 100% de CCQ não estão com toda esta eficiência. Segundo o manual do mikrotik é aceitável uma diferença entre estes dois parâmetros, desde que o tx/rx hw frame bytes não seja próximo ou maior do que o dobro.
Então se estes dois parâmetros não são iguais, significa que está havendo perda de pacotes. Eu uso a comparação entre as duas colunas para analisar a conexão.
E vejo também casos com CCQ mais baixo e uma diferença entre as colunas bem pequena e cliente navegando sem reclamações.

----------


## GuileW

> Não me leve como contrariando seu posicionamento. Só quero entender, se eu estiver pensando errado.
> 
> Eu encaro a matemática como ela deve ser, uma ciência exata. 
> Se enviou 100 e teve que retransmitir 80, então a eficiência fica em 20%. 
> Se aplicar a formula publicada vai sim dar 20%.
> 
> E esta fórmula pelo que sempre soube é a mesma aplicada em todos os firmwares, pela própria definicão de CCQ.
> 
> Como já disse antes, eu não confio muito em CCQ. No caso de mikrotik como rádio, prefiro configurar para aparecer na aba registration tx/rx frame bytes e tx/rx hw frame bytes.
> ...


Entendo perfeitamente seu ponto de vista e concordo com você. A matemática é exata sim, mas pode ser aplicada de muitas formas. O que eu quero apontar é justamente este equívoco cometido por você e a grande maioria das pessoas que utilizam estes equipamentos e acham que este cálculo do CCQ é igual ou que é calculado como achamos que deveria ser.

Os testes do cenário 5, como comentei anteriormente, apontam justamente isso! A matemática está lá e os dados também. Fica claro que os 3 equipamentos testados calculam o CCQ de formas diferentes. Não precisa acreditar em mim ou no relatório. Basta fazer a prova real com qualquer cenário e comprovar isso. 

O seu exemplo também aparece explicado no cenário 5-3 do relatório, que é justamente a relação do Tx/Rx Frames com Tx/Rx Hw Frames. o Tx/Rx frames indicam os quadros que chegam para serem enviados. O Tx/Rx Hw Frames indicam a quantidade de quadros efetivamente enviada pelo hardware, ou seja, incluem as retransmissões da camada MAC 802.11 que não são percebidas pela rede ethernet.

Só para reforçar também, se os valores do Tx/Rx frames estiverem diferentes do Hw frames, não significa que está havendo perda de pacotes (novamente, pacote = camada 3; Quadros = camada 2). Estarão tendo sim retransmissões na camada MAC 802.11 e pode ou não haver a perda de quadros realmente. Se a quantidade de retransmissões de um mesmo quadro ultrapassar o limite definido pelo Hardware/Driver, então o quadro realmente será perdido. 

Isso fica bem claro se você acompanhar os vídeos dos testes. Irá perceber que a máquina de um lado da rede sem fio está gerando os quadros UDP de forma constante (em torno de 100 PPS) e a máquina do outro lado está recebendo os mesmos 100 PPS. Ou seja: não existe perda de pacote mas existe retransmissão, somente no enlace de rádio. Para os dois computadores atrás dos rádios, não existe perda nenhuma.

----------


## 1929

@*GuileW* te confesso que não li o pdf até o fim. Li até onde ia começar os vídeos. E como não tinha tempo para ve-los e compreende-los acabei não fazendo.
E como a fórmula apresentada logo no início do artigo confirmava que se enviou 100 e retransmitiu 80 teria uma perda de 20% e também que este era o método usado no firmware da Intelbrás, eu fui tirando as conclusões que a pergunta do @*VNInfo* estavam corretas.

Esta diferença de resultados entre camada 2 e camada 3 eu vou ter que ver os vídeos com calma.
Mas em resumo, você não acha que se basear em tx/rx frame bytes é mais confiável, ou é a mesma coisa?

----------


## GuileW

@*1929*, 
sem dúvida entendo sua questão relacionada ao tempo para ler e ver os vídeos.

Respondendo sua pergunta: Sim, é mais confiável pois você não ficaria na dúvida de como o cálculo é feito. Porém a análise não é tão amigável e rápida quanto um valor em %, como no caso do CCQ.

----------


## FMANDU

@*GuileW* Então resumindo: Você quer dizer que a qualidade da conexão (CCQ) do Wom 5000 realmente cai mais do que os outros, mas o throughput no wom não cai tanto quanto os concorrentes, não é isso? Entendi assim. 
Vejo problema na questão do calculo que é passado para o tecnico na hora da instalação, por exemplo: O cara vai la instala o equipamento, faz teste de ping, teste de velocidade e verifica o CCQ, estando tudo em ordem o tecnico finaliza, mas sempre olha la o ccq em 100% e tem uma garantia que o cliente foi bem instalado, como nessa foto Anexo 60283 de um cliente que foi instalado a 500m da torre com wom mimo. 100% ccq mesmo em local com bastante interferência. Pergunto: como vou passar para um técnico de instalação que tudo que ele aprendeu no curso de wireless (ccq 100% significa instalação boa) tem que ser reaprendida? como ele vai fazer esse calculo na hora?

----------


## GuileW

@*FMANDU* Não, quase isso... Essa discussão e o relatório sobre o CCQ são para mostrar que o CCQ não tem um padrão de cálculo definido e cada fabricante faz do seu jeito. Se você tiver um tempo, leia o relatório com calma e se quiser, assista os vídeos dos cenários demonstrando como foi feito. Principalmente os cenários 5-x que mostram os dados diretamente do driver de cada equipamento e mostrando como seria o CCQ em outros equipamentos aplicando-se o mesmo cálculo do CCQ do WOM 5000 (das versões testadas no relatório). Lá vai mostrar como seria o CCQ e qual o CCQ informado para o usuário, provando que existe esta diferença de cálculo.

O que tem que ficar claro é que, obviamente, quanto maior o CCQ melhor é a qualidade em todos os casos. O fato é que, se o fabricante X calcula o CCQ de um jeito e o fabricante Y calcula de outro jeito, você não tem como dizer qual deles é melhor sem conhecer como são calculados! 

Exemplo: O CCQ do fabricante X está em 90% e do fabricante Y está em 60%. Como saber qual dos dois é melhor se você não sabe como são calculados? Nesse exemplo, os dois fabricantes podem estar oferecendo exatamente o mesmo desempenho! Essa é a questão chave.

Você não tem que reaprender, somente se adaptar e saber que com o equipamento Y, um CCQ de 60% é tão bom quanto 90% do equipamento X.

----------


## FMANDU

@*GuileW* li com calma e vi todos os videos. Acho que consegui entender o que vocês querem passar. E minha conclusão (posso esta errado) é que mesmo com uma conexão otima, passando a banda necessária e estabilidade de 100% entre CPE e AP, a Wom 5000 pode mostrar um ccq bem baixo, o que pode (e esta) nos levar ao erro sobre o equipamento. Por que isso vai contra tudo que estamos fazendo ao longo de muitos anos (ccq 100% = conexão boa / ccq - 100% = ha algo errado). Eu mesmo tenho por base uma boa conexão ap/cliente o ccq + snr + sinal ap/cliente - 68 pra cima. E isso desde dos tempos que eu usasa pc ap e zinwell nas torres. Por que intelbras que "se meteu" agora nesse mercado não adotou a mesma logica dos outros fabricantes, será que ela não pensou que isso traria tantas coisas negativas? Em todo fórum de redes se vê gente falando mal do WOM 5000 e não é pouco, hoje nesse mercado WIFI é o produto mais mal avaliado justamente por causa desses "erros". Por que a intelbras não trata o ccq com a mesma logica dos outros fabricantes? tenho certeza que iria dar uma outra credibilidade para o produto.

----------


## GuileW

@*FMANDU* Você pode até ter lido com calma, mas pelo jeito não percebeu o poder da manipulação de uma informação.

Não vou entrar em detalhes aqui sobre o porquê disso ou daquilo. Vamos nos ater aos fatos.

1- Em nenhum momento essa questão do CCQ vai contra ao que você faz. Quanto mais perto de 100% melhor. Sempre foi assim, nunca foi diferente.

2- Percebeu que nos testes do cenário 5-x, estamos lidando com 3 fabricantes diferentes? Se sim, percebeu que o mesmo cálculo aplicado aos 3 fabricantes deram 3 resultados diferentes?
Percebeu também que somente um dos fabricantes teve seu CCQ muito acima dos demais?
Vamos relembrar:
- WOM com CCQ sendo informado em 46,73% e o cálculo mostra o mesmo valor segundo os dados do driver;
- Fabricante A informando 92% de CCQ. Pegando os dados do driver e utilizando a mesma fórmula matemática do WOM, resultado = 58,19%;
- Fabricante B informando CCQ em 27%. Com os dados do driver e fórmula do WOM, resultado = 31,60%.
3 fabricantes, 3 lógicas diferentes. Então, cadê a mesma lógica de outros fabricantes?

3- Não estamos discutindo o que seria considerado certo ou errado. Tudo depende do ponto de vista da análise.

Procure o conhecimento, questione, estude. Não siga a determinados fatos cegamente. Se a natureza humana ficasse enraizada sempre nos mesmos conceitos, a Terra seria plana até hoje.

----------


## FMANDU

@*GuileW*
Vamos falar abertamente ja que você não tem nada que mostre representar a intelbras, então vamos tratar com nomes os fabricantes do teste. UBNT e MK.

Como você diz: utilizando a mesma fórmula matemática do WOM. Então é como se esses fabricantes os quais confiamos a muitos anos nos enganassem e a formula do wom fosse a correta e a dos outros falsa e enganosa. É como se centenas de pessoas que estão reclamando, estivessem erradas.

O problema acontece em operação e você pode comprovar isso, vá a 2km de distancia do POP, leve uma stx e um WOM e veja a diferença, não de sinal, mas de estabilidade. O wom 5000 mostra uma porcentagem bem menor de ccq se comparado com a stx (mas tudo bem de acordo com os testes da Intelbras, ja que a forma de calculo é diferente). Mas na pratica nos podemos ver que tem uma queda drástica de performance em relação ao outro equipamento, nessa queda nos olhamos logo o ccq e não achamos outra justificativa.
Se for entregar 1 ou 2M para cliente quase não ha percepção para o mesmo, mas se for para entregar 4 ou 5M ai já não da, essa oscilação faz todo a diferença.

----------


## GuileW

@*FMANDU*
Blz, não vou continuar com essa discussão. Afinal, cada um interpreta o que lê a sua forma.

Só esclarecimentos finais para não ficar nenhum mal entendido:
Disse sim utilizando a mesma fórmula do WOM pq esta é conhecida. Como não sei a dos outros, não posso utilizá-las para comparação. Se soubesse usaria e o efeito seria exatamente o mesmo. Não importa a fórmula. A questão é o resultado final que serve para provar o que tenho dito desde o início: CCQ não é padrão, cada fabricante calcula a sua maneira e isso pode levar a erros de interpretação. 
Em nenhum momento foi falado que os outros estão errados. O erro está em comparar coisas diferentes sem saber.

Se você não está satisfeito ou não está tendo resultado esperado, OK. Isso é outra história. Mas assim como tem gente falando mal do WOM, tem gente falando muito bem também. Cada caso é um caso e cada um sabe o que é melhor para si.

Abraço e boa noite.

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, a realidade é esta mesmo. Tem gente que veio aqui e elogiou os bons resultados. Assim como tem gente que elogia Ubnt ou MK.

Eu particularmente não confio muito em CCQ porque vejo clientes com sinal -55 e ccq baixo. E navegando sem reclamação. 

Assim como um participante do tópico relatou que usa o wom e tem 100% de ccq.
E só seria entendível se sempre os WOM dessem CCQ sempre mais baixo que outros fabricantes. Daí teria uma lógica. Mas se os resultados são variáveis, outros fatores podem estar influenciando, até mesmo a ocupação do canal no momento, a quantidade de clientes sendo atendidos, etc etc.

E também acho complicado comparar 3 produtos. O cenário teria que ser exatamente o mesmo, mesma potencia no cliente, mesma abertura de antena. O SXT por exemplo abre 30º. O WOM eu não fui ler agora, mas ubnt abre 60º. Só isso já seria suficiente para os resultados não serem os mesmos.

----------


## FMANDU

@*1929* O problema é justamente na hora de fazer a instalação e monitoração. Nos stx nos temos uma variedade do soluções para testar o cliente na hora da instalação, no caso do wom qual seria a alternativa? Ping não é solução de teste neste caso. Eu sou muito exigente na hora de instalar um cliente, quero sempre que a instalação fique o melhor possível, para que o cliente nunca reclame eu nunca tenha que mandar um técnico retornar à casa do cliente.

----------


## 1929

@*GuileW* me perdoe por voltar ao tópico.

Não está em jogo a qualidade do WOM mas sim a medição do CCQ. Pelas suas explicações é perfeitamente normal se encontrar CCQ de valor mais baixo se comparado com outros equipamentos.
Mas pergunto então: e se o CCQ estiver em 100% no WOM, que valor aproximado deverá estar numa comparação com outros.
Pois foi dito aqui que muitos tem conseguido 100% de CCQ no WOM. E eu assistindo um vídeo que foi postado, apareceu também 100% de CCQ e daí me lembrei deste tópico.
Veja o vídeo.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181142

Este resultado nos remete a uma padronização de CCQ pois nunca poderia ter algo acima de 100%.

----------


## charlespjo

Eu tenho mais de 250 wom 5000 instaladas... ref ao ccq.. trabalhando com msc fixo.. melhora muito... a medição quase todos em 100%.. porem mesmo os que firam variando entre 30 a 100% nao tem reclamação nos clientes...

agora abaixo de 30% começa os problemas... um teste basico que eu uso é o de latencia... esse é o pulo do gato..

coloca medir latencia no cliente e faz teste de banda com iperf.. joga banda no cliente como se ele tivesse navegando no maximo de seu pacote e verifica a latencia... ela tem que subir um pouco.. mas nunca muito e nao cair..

eu resolvo e discubro varios problemas dessa maneira.. 

qualquer coisa estou aqui pra compartilhar minha esperiencia com os wom...

----------


## 1929

Muito bom seu depoimento... e vem de encontro com aquilo que alguns de nós pensamos. O cálculo do CCQ deve ser o mesmo em todos os equipamentos. Se está baixo é mais um indicativo de que algo não está bem. Pelo menos é para isso que ele está lá.

A dúvida no tópico é sobre se é confiável ou não as leituras de CCQ. Eu não foco só no WOM, mas em todos os outros equipamentos... Como já citei antes, em MK também vejo leituras de CCQ baixo e mesmo assim clientes satisfeitos.

----------


## GuileW

> Muito bom seu depoimento... e vem de encontro com aquilo que alguns de nós pensamos. O cálculo do CCQ deve ser o mesmo em todos os equipamentos. Se está baixo é mais um indicativo de que algo não está bem. Pelo menos é para isso que ele está lá.
> 
> A dúvida no tópico é sobre se é confiável ou não as leituras de CCQ. Eu não foco só no WOM, mas em todos os outros equipamentos... Como já citei antes, em MK também vejo leituras de CCQ baixo e mesmo assim clientes satisfeitos.


 @*1929* Voltamos a estaca 0 novamente... Vamos tentar denovo e ao mesmo tempo responder a sua pergunta. Lembrando que até o momento, somente a fórmula matemática do WOM foi revelada e comprovada matematicamente (de acordo com o relatório e os vídeos).

1- 100% de CCQ indica que todos os quadros foram enviados e não houve retransmissão . Isso significa que você teve 100% de eficiência na transmissão (no segundo anterior). Podemos chamar isso de padrão, ou seja, dizer que em todos os equipamentos 100% de CCQ indica 100% de eficiência? Sim.

2- CCQ abaixo de 100% indicam algum problema? Novamente sim. Também é um padrão? OK, também é. Até este ponto, nada de diferente.

3- Levando em conta as afirmações acima, podemos dizer que o cálculo é o mesmo em todos os equipamentos? Certamente não. Se fosse verdade, a mesma fórmula aplicada em todos deveria levar ao mesmo resultado. E isso está provado nos testes que não é verdade.

O que muda então? Esse é o X da questão. Você conhece de fato como é calculado o CCQ em todos os equipamentos? Sabe quais são todas as variáveis levadas em conta? Sabe se o cálculo é uma média ou absoluto? Sabe de quanto em quanto tempo o cálculo é feito? Sabe se todas as variáveis do cálculo levam o mesmo peso?

Confesso que também fiquei surpreso ao saber da diferença, pq eu também presumia que o cálculo era o mesmo! Somente depois de realizar testes práticos é que tudo veio a tona. Eu também me questionava: Pq existe essa diferença e variação? Somente na prática é que podemos ter certeza e claro, apoiado a uma metodologia. 

Vocês tem todos os dados nas mãos! Não precisam acreditar nisso ou naquilo. Façam o teste e verão. Pegue qualquer cenário, qualquer cliente. Coletem os dados e façam o cálculo. É simples e rápido.

O CCQ é confiável se você souber como ele é de fato calculado e apresentado! Se você não sabe, não pode confiar. Só sabe que se não é 100% algo está acontecendo. 

O próprio depoimento do nosso amigo @*charlespjo* vai de encontro a tudo isso! Notem que ele menciona que quando o CCQ do WOM fica abaixo dos 30% começam os problemas! Façam o mesmo teste que ele e verão que em outro equipamento os problemas acontecem com CCQ abaixo de 90% ou 80% ou sei lá...! 

Em resumo: Você pode sim utilizar o CCQ para saber como está a qualidade do seu enlace. Mas saiba que o valor é que não será igual. Em determinado equipamento pode ser 30% e em outro 80%. É isso que tem que ficar muito claro. O cálculo não é o mesmo pq as variáveis não são tratadas da mesma maneira.

----------


## 1929

Pois é meu companheiro, fica sempre a dúvida...
Novamente não me leve a mal, nem quero ser polêmico simplesmente para polemizar.
Creio que eu e os outros queremos é entender...
Os testes mostram variações sim. E o dia dia também mostra isso. Eu até expressei que não confio muito no CCQ como palavra final. Pois vejo a mesma coisa no MK com CCQ não tão bom e navegando normalmente.
E também sempre soube que a medição em porcentagem era com esta fórmula que você apresentou. Por isso acho que se a Intelbrás faz com esta fórmula, faz certo. 
Agora se existe variação na forma de calcular porcentagem, deveria haver um padrão que se repetisse em todos. Ou seja, se Intelbrás faz assim e dá 100% e MK faz de outro jeito e também dá 100%, então todos estão certos.
Só que eu não vejo outra maneira de calcular porcentagem a não ser do modo como você mostrou.

Veja que a reclamação inicial era de que o CCQ da Intelbrás dava resultados diferentes e sempre mais baixo. E a informação que foi publicada era que a forma de calcular fazia isso. Mas depois vimos inúmeros relatos de 100% de CCQ nos WOM. Então não deve ser alguma diferença na forma de calcular mas sim algum outro fator.

Não sei se me fiz entender e não quero de forma alguma desmerecer o produto que sei que é bom.

----------


## GuileW

> Pois é meu companheiro, fica sempre a dúvida...
> Novamente não me leve a mal, nem quero ser polêmico simplesmente para polemizar.
> Creio que eu e os outros queremos é entender...
> Os testes mostram variações sim. E o dia dia também mostra isso. Eu até expressei que não confio muito no CCQ como palavra final. Pois vejo a mesma coisa no MK com CCQ não tão bom e navegando normalmente.
> E também sempre soube que a medição em porcentagem era com esta fórmula que você apresentou. Por isso acho que se a Intelbrás faz com esta fórmula, faz certo. 
> Agora se existe variação na forma de calcular porcentagem, deveria haver um padrão que se repetisse em todos. Ou seja, se Intelbrás faz assim e dá 100% e MK faz de outro jeito e também dá 100%, então todos estão certos.
> Só que eu não vejo outra maneira de calcular porcentagem a não ser do modo como você mostrou.
> 
> Veja que a reclamação inicial era de que o CCQ da Intelbrás dava resultados diferentes e sempre mais baixo. E a informação que foi publicada era que a forma de calcular fazia isso. Mas depois vimos inúmeros relatos de 100% de CCQ nos WOM. Então não deve ser alguma diferença na forma de calcular mas sim algum outro fator.
> ...



Amigo, qual a dúvida perante a todos os fatos apresentados? É engraçado... pq você concorda no ponto em que deveria ser igual e concordou até com a fórmula matemática proposta. Mas você parece estar ignorando os fatos... Você não achou nem um pouco curioso o pq da fórmula matemática (que vc mesmo concorda) ter sido utilizada e o resultado foi totalmente diferente do apresentado para o usuário (remetendo novamente ao relatório, na página 25). Como pode um equipamento que transmitiu 103 quadros, mas teve que retransmitir 74, apresentar um CCQ de 92%? Consegue achar qualquer outra explicação além do fato que a fórmula não é a mesma que vc acha que é?

Agora vamos abordar um outro ponto de vista. Lembra que comentei que poderíamos analisar de dois pontos de vista diferentes? Um sendo a relação direta entre transmissão/recepção sem considerar perda de quadro e outra ponderando as relações de transmissão/retransmissão de camadas 2 e 3?

Acompanha meu raciocínio: Como você mesmo já comentou, percebeu que as vezes o CCQ fica baixo e mesmo assim não percebe problemas na navegação do cliente, provavelmente não percebe perda de pacotes. Pois então... isso acontece pq as retransmissões da camada MAC 802.11 estão dando conta do recado, não deixando com que aconteça perda de pacotes na camada 3. Logo, podemos pensar o seguinte: Se a retransmissão não afeta muito a percepção de qualidade no meu cliente, posso presumir que ela tenha um peso de digamos 20% em relação ao CCQ final e que 80% do meu CCQ está relacionado a efetiva perda de quadros. Logo, teremos uma fórmula matemática ligeiramente diferente, sendo composta por dois fatores: Retransmissão e perda de quadros.
Então seria assim: CCQ = ((Quadros sem retransmissão / Total) * 20) + 80 - ((Quadros com falha / Total) * 80)

Logo, quando não tem falha (perda de quadro), meu CCQ será de pelo menos 80%.

Vamos aplicar então esta lógica usando os mesmos dados que postei acima: 103 quadros, 74 retransmissões e nenhuma perda.

CCQ = ((103/177)*20) + 80 - ((0/177)*80); CCQ = 11,64 + 80 - 0; CCQ = 91,64%

Se usarmos a fórmula do WOM que consta no relatório:

CCQ = (103/177)*100; CCQ = 58,19%

Será que agora você percebeu a diferença? E as duas fórmulas não vão dar os mesmos 100% quando não houver retransmissão?

Agora vamos dizer que as perdas de quadros começaram. Então, teremos muitas retrasnmissões e algumas perdas. Digamos que tenha enviado 100 quadros, retransmitido 300 e perdido 5. O total de quadros será 100 + 300 + 5.

Fórmula do WOM: CCQ = (100/405)*100; CCQ = 24,69%

Fórmula deduzida acima: CCQ = ((100/405)*20) + 80 - ((5/405)*80); CCQ = 4,94 + 80 - 0,99; CCQ = 83,95%

Ficou mais evidente agora que tudo depende da fórmula matemática e como consideramos as variáveis?

----------


## 1929

Acho que agora entendi o que você quer dizer.... e parece que falamos a mesma língua.

Com relação a fórmula e pelo que se define como CCQ sempre achei que deveria ser como você postou.

Quando o cenário é perfeito, em todos os fabricantes o ccq fica em 100%
E quando há retransmissões com sucesso o ccq das outras marcas fica alto enquanto o ccq do WOM fica mais baixo.

É exatamente isso que eu pensava. Se há retransmissões então o CCQ não pode acusar 100%. Se o concorrente ao retransmitir acrescenta estes quadros ao resultado como sendo de sucesso quando há efetivamente sucesso na retransmissão, realmente o valor do ccq fica mais alto.

Talvez, de forma instintiva mesmo não conhecendo estes fatos eu já preferia o monitoramento no mikrotik pelo tx/rx frames bytes, por não encontrar uma lógica na apresentação do CCQ, como expressei anteriormente. Clientes com CCQ mais baixo e navegando normalmente. 
E talvez seja por isso que o manual do Mikrotik faz referencia a uma diferença acima do dobro entre tx/rx hw frame bytes e tx/rx frame bytes como um valor a começar a preocupar.

Não tenho mais dúvidas.

----------

